# نبوات عن المسيح في العهد القديم



## ابو لهب (12 فبراير 2009)

نبوات عن  الرب والسيد المسيح في العهد القديم تتحقق في العهد الجديد

شهادات بأن المسيح هو المسيا الذي تحققت فيه النبوات

من نسل المرأة

النبوة


وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ " الحديث للحية " وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ . " تكوين 3: 15 " .


التحقيق

وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الّزَمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللّهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ " غلاطية 4: 4 ، أنظر متى 1: 20 " .
ويقدم ترجوم يهودي تكوين 3: 15 هكذا: وأضع عداوة بينكِ وبين المرأة، وبين ابنك وابنها. سيذكر ما فعلته معه منذ البدء، وأنتِ ستراقبينه حتى النهاية " عن ترجوم أونكيلوس " .
ويقدم الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان تكوين 3: 15 هكذا: وأضع عداوة بينكِ وبين المرأة، وبين نسلكِ ونسلها. وعندما يحفظ نسل المرأة وصايا الناموس فإنهم يصّوبون نحوك تصويباً صحيحاً، ويضربونك على رأسك. ولكن عندما يتركون وصايا الناموس فإنكِ تصّوبين نحوهم تصويباً صحيحاً وتجرحين عقبهم. لكن هناك علاجاً لهم، أما لكِ أنت فلا علاج. وفي المستقبل يصنعون سلاماً مع العقب، في أيام الملك المسيح .
ويقول دافيد كوبر: في تكوين 3: 15 أّول نبّوة عن مخلّص العالم الذي يُدعى نسل المرأة . فهنا نبّوة عن الصراع الطويل بين نسل المرأة وبين نسل الحية، والذي سيفوز فيه نسل المرأة. وهذا الوعد القديم يدلّ على الصراع بين مسيح إسرائيل مخلّص العالم، من جانب، وبين الشيطان عدو النفس البشرية من جانب آخر. وهو يتنبأ بالانتصار الكامل للمسيا. ويعتقد بعض المفسرين أن حواء أدركت تحقيق هذا الوعد في التكوين 4: 1 عندما قالت عن قايين ابنها البكر: اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب . لقد أدركت أن اللّه وعدها بالخلاص في نسلها، لكنها أخطأت عندما ظنت أن قايين هو ذلك المخلّص. وكلام حواء في اللغة العبرية يحتمل معنى: اقتنيتُ رجلاً هو الرب ، وكأن حواء كانت تتوقّع أن المخلّص هو الرب " 32 " . 
تابع


----------



## ابو لهب (12 فبراير 2009)

مولوداً من عذراء

النبوة


وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ " إشعياء 7: 14 " .




التحقيق




و وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فَيُوسُفُ,,, لَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ " متى 1: 18 ، 24 و25 - أنظر لوقا 1: 26 - 35 " .
وهناك كلمتان في العبريةُ تترجمان عذراء .
1 - بتولاه : عذراء لم تتزوج، وردت الكلمة في التكوين 24: 16 ، اللاويين 21: 13 ، التثنية 22: 14 و 23 و 28 ، القضاة 11: 37 ، 1 ملوك 1: 2.
2 - علماه : فتاة في عمر الزواج، وهي الكلمة المستعملة في إشعياء 7: 14. ولم يستخدم الروح القدس على فم إشعياء كلمة بتولاه لأنه كان يجب استخدام كلمة تجمع بين معنى العذراوية والعمر المناسبة للزواج، لتنطبق على الواقع التاريخي المباشر والمرمى النبوي الذي يركّز على ولادة المسيا من عذراء.
أما كلمة عذراء في اليونانية فهي كلمة بارثينوس وهي تعني: عذراء - عذراء في عمر الزواج - عذراء طاهرة " متى 1: 23 ، 25: 1 و 7 و 11 ، لوقا 1: 27 ، أعمال 21: 9 ، 1 كورنثوس 7: 25 و28 و33 ، 2 كورنثوس 11: 2 " .
وقد ترجم مترجمو السبعينية كلمة علماه العبرية إلى بارثينوس اليونانية، فقد كان إشعياء 7: 14 في مفهومهم يتحدث عن أن المسيا سيُولد من عذراء.


----------



## ابو لهب (12 فبراير 2009)

ابن اللّه

النبوة


إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ " مزمور 2: 7 - أنظر 1 أخبار 17: 11 - 14 ، 2 صموئيل 7: 12 - 1 " .


التحقيق

وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: هذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ " متى 3: 17 - أنظر متى 16: 16 ، مرقس 9: 7 ، لوقا 9: 35 ، 22: 70 ، أعمال 13: 30 - 33 ، يوحنا 1: 34 ، 49 " .
في مرقس 3: 11 تحقَّقت الشياطين أنه ابن اللّه.
في متى 26: 63 تحقَّق رئيس الكهنة أنه ابن اللّه.
يقول هستنبرج في كتابه: المسيا في العهد القديم : من الحقائق الثابتة التي لا شك فيها والتي يقرّ بها الجميع بلا استثناء، أن اليهود الأقدمين كانوا جميعاً يعتبرون المزمور الثاني نبّوة عن المسيا فقد أدخل الابن البكر إلى العالم عند التجسُّد " عبرانيين 1: 6 " ولكنه أعلن أنه ابن اللّه الوحيد بقيامته من بين الأموات. ويعبّر بولس عن هذا بقوله: الذي صار من نسل داود حسب الجسد وتعينَّ ابن اللّه بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات " رومية 1: 4 " .


----------



## ابو لهب (12 فبراير 2009)

ابن إبراهيم


النبوة


وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الْأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي " تكوين 22: 18 - أنظر تكوين 12: 2 و 3 " .



التحقيق





كِتَابُ مِيلَادِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ " متى 1: 1 "
وَأَمَّا الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ . لَا يَقُولُ وَفِي الْأَنْسَالِ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ. وَفِي نَسْلِكَ الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ " غلاطية 3: 16 " .
تتَّضح أهمية الأحداث التي وردت في تكوين 22: 18 من أن_ اللّه يُقسِم بنفسه هنا للمرة الوحيدة _في علاقته بالآباء. ويقول متى هنري تفسيراً لهذه الآية: في نسلك، أي شخصٍ بالذات من ذريتك، لأنه لا يتكلم عن كثيرين. " بل عن واحد كما يقول الرسول " وفي هذا الواحد تتبارك كل أمم الأرض " أو يتبركون به. راجع إشعياء 65: 16 " .
وهذه النبّوة تحدد أن المسيا المخلّص الآتي سيجيء من الجنس اليهودي


----------



## ابو لهب (12 فبراير 2009)

ابن إسحق

النبوة

فَقَالَ اللّهُ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ,, لِأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ " تكوين 21: 12 " .
التحقيق


يسوع.. ابن إسحق " لوقا 3: 23 ، 34 - أنظر متى 1: 2 " .
كان لإبراهيم ابنان: إسحق وإسمعيل. وهنا يستبعد اللّه نصف نسل إبراهيم.


----------



## ابو لهب (12 فبراير 2009)

ابن يعقوب

النبوة


يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ " العدد 24: 17 أنظر تكوين 35: 10 - 12 " .
التحقيق




يسوع... ابن يعقوب " لوقا 3: 23 ، 34 - أنظر متى 1: 2 ولوقا 1: 33 " .
يقدم ترجوم يوناثان ترجمة لتكوين 35: 11 ، 12 تقول: فقال له الرب: أنا اللّه القدير. أثمر وأكثر. شعب مقدس وجماعة أنبياء وكهنة سيخرجون من صُلبك، كما يخرج من صُلبك ملكان. والأرض التي أعطيتُها لإبراهيم وإسحق لك أعطيها، ولنسلك من بعدك أعطي الأرض .
ويقدم ترجوم أونكيلوس العدد 24: 17 هكذا: يبرز ملك من يعقوب، ويقوم المسيح من إسرائيل .
ومن هاتين الترجمتين يتَّضح أن اليهود رأوا أن هذه النبوة تشير إلى المسيا. وقد ثار اليهود على عهد الإمبراطور هادريان " 132 م " ضد الاستعمار الروماني بقيادة باركوخبا، وأطلقوا عليه لقب ابن الكوكب لأنهم ظنوا أن نبوة بلعام في العدد 24: 17 تحققت في زعيم الثورة باركوخبا الذي سيخلّصهم من الاستعمار الروماني! واعتقد اليهود أن المسيا الآتي هو داود الثاني، لأنهم رأوا في انتصارات داود الزمنية صورة للمسيح وانتصاراته الروحية والتي يشير إليها النبي هنا " حسب هذا التفسير " :
وقد ولد إسحق ابنين هما يعقوب وعيسو. وهنا يستبعد اللّه نصف نسل إسحق.


----------



## ابو لهب (12 فبراير 2009)

من سبط يهوذا

النبوة

لَا يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ " تكوين 49: 10 أنظر أيضاً ميخا 5: " .

التحقيق

يسوع... ابن يهوذا " لوقا 3: 23 ، 33 - أنظر أيضاً متى 1: 2 ، عبرانيين 7: 14 " .
يقدم ترجوم يوناثان تكوين 49: 10 و 11 هكذا: لن ينقطع الملوك والحكام من عائلة يهوذا، ولا معلمو الشريعة من نسله، حتى يجيء الملك المسيا أصغر أبنائه، وبمعونته يجتمع الناس معاً. _ما أعظم الملك المسيا الآتي من نسل يهوذا ._
كان ليعقوب إثنا عشر ابناً، صار كل واحد منهم سبطاً في الأمة العبرانية. وقد استبعد اللّه منهم أحد عشر سبطاً!


----------



## ابو لهب (13 فبراير 2009)

وإليك بعض أهم النبوات التى تحققت في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح:

   1.

      تك 3: 15 - نسل المرأة الذي يسحق رأس الحية (كو 2: 15، عب 2: 14؛ غلا 4:4؛ لو 7:2؛ رؤ 12:5).
   2.

      تك 18: 18؛ 3:12 - نسل إبراهيم الذي فيه تتبارك جميع أمم الأرض (غل 3: 16، أع 3: 25؛ مت 1:1؛ لو 34:3).
   3.

      الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: (تك 17: 19). اتمام هذا الوعد (مت 1: 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 3:ك 34).
   4.

      الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب: (عد 24: 17). اتمام هذا الوعد (لوقا 3: 34 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2).
   5.

      تك49: 9 و 10 - شيلون من سبط يهوذا الذي ستخضع له الشعوب (رؤ 5: 5؛ لوقا 3: 33 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2 و 3).
   6.

      2صم 7: 12 – 16؛ اش 9: 7 وانظر أيضاً اش 11: 1 – نسل داود الذي يملك إلى الأبد (لو 1: 31 - 33؛ مت 1: 1 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 6)
   7.

      مكان مولده: (ميخا 5: 2) تحديد دقيق لمكان ولادة المسيا، رغم أن العذراء مريم كانت تقيم أصلاً فى الناصرة على بعد مائة ميل من بيت لحم. تحقق هذه النبوه: (مت 2: 1 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 4 - 7).
   8.

      زمان مولده: (دانيال 9: 25). اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 1 و 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 3 - 7).
   9.

      النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء وأنه سيدعى إلهاً قديرا : (اش 7: 14، 9: 6و7). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 1: 18 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 1: 26 - 35).
  10.

      قتل الأطفال: (اراميا 31: 15). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 16 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17 و 18).
  11.

      الهروب إلى مصر: هوشع 11: 1). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 14 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17).
  12.

      مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل: (اش 9: 1 و 2). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 4: 12 - 16).
  13.

      التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً: (التثنية 18: 15).  تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 6: 14 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 1:45 و اعمال 3 : 22).
  14.

      التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4). تحقق هذه النبوة: (عب 6: 20 وانظر أيضاً عب 5: 5 و 6 و 7: 15 - 17).
  15.

      التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: (اش 53: 3 وانظر أيضاً مز 2: 2). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 1: 11 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 6: 43 ولوقا 4: 29 و 17: 25 و 23: 18).
  16.

      ذكر بعض صفاته: (اش 11: 2 وانظر أيضاً مز 45: 7 واش 11: 3 و 4). اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 52 وانظر أيضاً لو 4: 18).
  17.

      دخوله الانتصاري إلى اورشليم: (زك 9: 9 وانظر أيضاً اش 62: 11). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 12: 12 - 16 ومت 21: 1 - 11).
  18.

      ذكر ان أحد المقربين غليه هو الذي يسلمه: (مز 41: 9). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 10: 4 وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45).
  19.

      التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: (زك 11: 12 و 13). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 - 10).
  20.

      التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: (زك 11: 13). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10).
  21.

      التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر: (مز 109: 7 و 8).  تحقق هذه النبوة: (اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17).
  22.

      التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح: (مز 27: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز 35: 11 - جميع الكتب المقدسة موجودة هنا بموقع كنيسة أنبا تكلا). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 60 و 61).
  23.

      ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم: (اش 53: 7 وانظر أيضاً مز 38: 13 و 14). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 62 و 63 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 12).
  24.

      التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه: (اش 50: 6). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مر 14: 65 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 17 ويوحنا 19: 1 - 3 و 18: 22).
  25.

      التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: (مز 69: 4 وانظر أيضاً مز 109: 3- 2). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 15: 23 - 25).
  26.

      التنبؤ بأنه يقاسي الآلام نيابة عن البشر: (اش 53: 4 و 5 وانظر ايضاً اش 53: 6 و 12).  تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 8: 16 و 17 وانظر أيضاً رومية 4: 25 و 1 كور 15: 3).
  27.

      التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة: (اش 53: 12). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 38 وانظر أيضاً إنجيل مرقس 15: 27 و 28 ولو 23: 33).
  28.

      التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه: (مز 22: 16 وانظر أيضاً زك 12: 10). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 20: 27 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 37 و 20: 25).
  29.

      التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: (مز 22: 6 و 8).  اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 39 و 40 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 41 - 44 ومر 15: 29 - 32).
  30.

      التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل: (مز 69: 21). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 29 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 34 و 48).
  31.

      التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به: (مز 22: 8). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 43).
  32.

      التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: (مز 109: 4 انظر أيضاً اش 53: 12). تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 23: 34).
  33.

      التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: (زك 12: 10). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 34).
  34.

      ذكر القاء قرعة على ثيابه: (مز 22: 18). تمام هذه النبوة: (مر 15: 24 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 24).
  35.

      لا يكسر عظم من عظمه (مز 34: 20 وانظر أيضاً خر 12: 46). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 33 و 36).
  36.

      أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته: (اش 53: 9). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 57 - 60).
  37.

      التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: (مز 16: 10 وانظر أيضاً مت 16: 21). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 28: 9 وانظر أيضاً لو24: 36 - 48).
  38.

      التنبؤ بصعوده: (مز 68: 18). تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 24: 50 - 51 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 9).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
  39.

      مز 16: 10 - قدوس الله الذي لن يرى جسده فساداً (أع 2:27 - 32، 13: 35 - 37).
  40.

      إش 42:1 - 7، 49: 1 -7 - أول أنشودتين عن العبد الوديع المطيع) مت 12: 18 – 21).
  41.

      إش 50: 4 - 9- الأنشودة الثالثة عن العبد المطيع الذي بذل ظهره للضاربين (مت 21: 67، 27: 26 و 30، يو 19: 1).
  42.

      إش 52: 13 - 53: 12- الأنشودة الرابعة، وهى من أعجب النبوات، فكل عبارة فيها تحققت تماماً فى صلب المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية ودفنه وقيامته (إش 53: 10). وقد اقتبست عبارات منها 41 مرة فى العهد الجديد.
  43.

      إش 61: 1 - 3 - مسح المسيا لخدمته المباركة فى التحرير من عبودية الشيطان (لو 4: 17 - 21)
  44.

      دانيال 25:9و26- وهي النبوة التى تحدد موعد مجئ المسيا وهى 69 أسبوعا من السنين (أى 483 سنة) من وقت صدور المرسوم بتجديد أورشليم فى أيام ارتحشستا (عز 7: 11 - 13 و 18 و 25) إلى دخول المسيا ظافراً إلى أورشليم (يو 12: 12 – 15).
  45.

      يؤ 2: 28 و 29- انسكاب الروح القدس الذي حدث في يوم الخمسين والذي كان قد وعد به الرب المقام لتلاميذه (أع 1: 4 - 5، 2: 1 - 21).
  46.

      زك 13: 7 ضرب الراعي وتبدد الخراف أي التلاميذ (مت 26: 31، مر 14: 27).
  47.

      ملاخي 3: 1- مجيء يوحنا المعمدان ليهىء الطريق أمام الرب الآتى (مت 11: 3 و 10).


----------



## ابو لهب (15 فبراير 2009)

من عائلة يسى

النبوة


وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ " إشعياء 11: 1 و 10 ، أنظر أيضاً ميخا 5: 2 " .

التحقيق




يسوع... ابن يهوذا " لوقا 3: 23 و 32 - أنظر متى 1: 6 " .
والقول من جذع يسى يعني أنه من بقية النسل الملكي الذي اندثر، فيقوم غصن صغير يحل محل الجذع ويحمل التاج. ويبدو الغصن في أول أمره ضعيفاً، والجذع واهناً، لكنه ينمو ويتقوى. هكذا ظهر يسوع محتقراً ضعيفاً، من الناصرة، لكنه صار المخلّص العظيم.


----------



## ابو لهب (15 فبراير 2009)

من بيت داود

النبوة


وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرٍّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فِي الْأَرْضِ " إرميا 23: 5 - أنظر 2 صموئيل 7: 12 - 16 ، مزمور 132: 11 " .


التحقيق




يسوع... إبن داود " لوقا 3: 23 و31 - أنظر متى 1: 1 ، 9: 27 ، 15: 22 ، 20: 30 و31 ، 21: 9 ، 15 ، 22: 41 - 46 ، مرقس 9: 10 ، 10: 47 و48 ، لوقا 18: 38 و39 ، أعمال 13: 22 و23 رؤيا 22: 1 " .
في 2 صموئيل 7: 11 يوضح ناثان النبي أن الوعد ليس لداود نفسه بل لنسله، وأن داود لن يبني بيت الرب، لكن الرب هو الذي سيبني بيت " عائلة " داود.
وقد قال العالم اليهودي ميمونيدس إن المسيا الآتي سيكون شخصاً قابلاً للموت، لكنه يختلف عن باقي الناس في أنه سيكون أكثر حكمة وقوة وبهاء من البشر، وإنه يكون من نسل داود، يهتم مثله بدراسة التوراة وحفظ الشريعة " 33 " .
كان ليسى ثمانية أبناء على الأقل " 1 صموئيل 16: 10 و 11 " وقد استبعد اللّه سبعة منهم، واختار داود.


----------



## ابو لهب (15 فبراير 2009)

يُولد في بيت لحم


النبوة



أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ " ميخا 5: 2 " .



التحقيق

وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ " متى 2: 1 - أنظر يوحنا 7: 42 ، متى 2: 4 - 8 ، لوقا 2: 4 - 7 " .

في متى 2: 6 ، أفاد كتبة اليهود هيرودس أن ولادة يسوع تكون في بيت لحم، وهم متأكدون. فقد كان اليهود يعلمون أن المسيا سيُولد هناك " يوحنا 7: 42 " وكانوا يعلمون أن بيت لحم " ومعناها بيت الخبز " ستكون مكان ميلاد المسيح خبز الحياة.
وها هو اللّه يستبعد كل مدن العالم إلا واحدة لتكون مكان دخول ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم


----------



## ابو لهب (15 فبراير 2009)

يقدمون له الهدايا

النبوة
مُلُوكُ تَرْشِيشَ وَالجَزَائِرِ يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً " مزمور 72: 10 - أنظر إشعياء 60: 6 " .

التحقيق

مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ... فَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ، ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا,.. " متى 2: 1 و 11 " .
الحديث المباشر عن هذه الهدايا أنها لسليمان، لكن من مزمور 72: 12 - 15 يتضح أن النبّوة عن المسيا. وقد سكن أهل سبأ وشبا في العربية، التي تُدعى في الكتاب أرض المشرق " تكوين 25: 6 " . وتسمَّى العرب بنو المشرق " قضاة 6: 3 " . وقد جاء المجوس من المشرق بهدايا من نتاج بلادهم.


----------



## ابو لهب (15 فبراير 2009)

الملك هيرودس يقتل الأطفال

النبوة


هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ، نَوْحٌ بُكَاءٌ مُرٌّ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلَادِهَا وَتَأْبَى أَنْ تَتَعَّزَى عَنْ أَوْلَادِهَا لِأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ " إرميا 31: 15 " .

التحقيق

لَمَّا رَأَى هِيرُودُسُ أَنَّ الْمَجُوسَ سَخِرُوا بِهِ غَضِبَ جِدّاً، فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِهَا، مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونُ، بِحَسَبِ الّزَمَانِ الَّذِي تَحَقَّقَهُ مِنَ الْمَجُوسِ " متى 2: 16 " .
يتكلم إرميا عن أحزان السبي " إرميا 31: 17 ، 18 " ، فما صلة هذا بقتل هيرودس لأطفال بيت لحم؟ ترى هل أخطأ متى فَهْم ما قصده إرميا؟ أم أن قتل الأطفال يشبه قتل أبرياء يهوذا وإسرائيل؟
كلا بكل يقين! إن الحديث في أرميا 30: 20 إلى 33: 26 حديث نبوي عن المسيا. وتتحدث الأصحاحات الأربعة عن اقتراب خلاص الرب، وعن مجيء المسيا الذي سيقيم مملكة داود على عهد جديد أساسه مغفرة الخطايا " 31: 31 - 34 " . وفي هذه المملكة سيجد كلٍ حزين تعزيته " أعداد 12 - 14 و 25 " . وكنموذج لهذا يعطي اللّه تعزيةً للأمهات اللاتي فقدن أطفالهن لأجل المسيح.


----------



## ابو لهب (15 فبراير 2009)

وجود المسيح الأزلي

النبوة

أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ " ميخا 5: 2 - أنظر إشعياء 9: 6 و 7 ، 41: 4 ، 44: 6 ، 48: 12 ، مزمور 102: 25 ، أمثال 8: 22 ، 23 " .

التحقيق

اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ " كولوسي 1: 17 - أنظر يوحنا 1: 1 ، 2 ، 8: 58 ، 17: 5 ، 24 ، رؤيا 1: 17 ، 2: 8 ، 22: 13 " .
ويقول هستنبرج عن ميخا 5: 2 هنا نجد تأكيداً بأن المسيح كائن منذ الأزل - قبل مولده الزمني في بيت لحم - فهو الأزلي الأبدي .


----------



## ابو لهب (15 فبراير 2009)

يدعى رباً


النبوة
قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: ا جْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ " مزمور 110: 1 - أنظر إرميا 23: 6 " .


التحقيق


وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ " لوقا 2: 11 " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: كَيْفَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ، وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. فَإِذاً دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً. فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟ " لوقا 20: 41 - 44 " .

في مدراش تهليم عن المزامير " 200 - 500 م " ، نقرأ في تفسير لمزمور 21: 1 اللّه يدعو الملك المسيا باسمه هو. لكن ما هو اسمه؟ الإجابة: الرب " يهوه " رجل الحرب " خروج 15: 3 " .
ونقرأ في أرميا 23: 6 وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به: الرب " يهوه " ...
ونحن نلاحظ أن داود يدعو المسيا " رباً " وليس ربه هو فقط، فالمسيا رب العالمين


----------

